# A shot with my top shot and my daughter havin a little fun



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

She's a doll! Awesome shot buddy!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is the best video ever❤ Your videos are pure 100% fun


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice shot bud love the top shot


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> She's a doll! Awesome shot buddy!!


Thank you Joe! She sure is a handfull also haha .. we have 4 others. 1 boy ... im gonna be in trouble when they get older haha .. my oldest is 13

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> This is the best video ever️ Your videos are pure 100% fun


Haha thank you pal!! I am really happy you liked it !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> Nice shot bud love the top shot


Thank you my friend 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Your shooting looks always so easy :thumbsup:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> Your shooting looks always so easy


Thank you bud ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Good shootin! Awesome helper you have.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MakoPat said:


> Good shootin! Awesome helper you have.


Thanks pal! Much appreciated ... yes she is great!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I pushed my like button for all of the prior replies. My like button isn’t likable at this time.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> I pushed my like button for all of the prior replies. My like button isn't likable at this time.


Lol .. thank you buddy!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

